# Grinder for raw meat and bone



## Spottycats (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello. I feed my cats commercially prepared raw diet, along with a selection of other foods (RC dry, wet pouches for the 12 year old), but I'd quite like to prepare my own. For sake of freezing, it would probably be best to grind, as opposed to freezing whole. I have a disease which causes weakness and pain, so chopping lots for freezing wouldn't be practical. 

Can anybody recommended decent grinders?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Premium-Electric-Powerful/dp/B0063CF80G and this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kenwood-MG510-Meat-Grinder/dp/B002LZUEPS have been recommended in the raw feeding sticky in this section


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I use the Kenwood MG510, lymorelynn provided a link to


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Yes another vote for the kenwood from me. I used a version with a smaller motor for several years and it lasted pretty well. Changing up to the MG510 was an utter joy though as it romps through bones without pausing. 
I am lucky in that my butcher will chop and prepare my meats for me so I buy chicken legs and get them chunked up to fit into the grinder tube.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> This one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Premium-Electric-Powerful/dp/B0063CF80G and this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kenwood-MG510-Meat-Grinder/dp/B002LZUEPS have been recommended in the raw feeding sticky in this section


I have the Andrew James and have used it fortnightly for three years with no problems. I generally coarse grind organs/offal , some muscle meat and if I'm doing a rabbit or chicken batch grind a few bones on coarse and then on the finest to prevent any shards. The rest of the batch is chunked and mixed in, with some rib bones from rabbit being left on the meat for chewing. Feed the bones in gently and not joint forward, let the machine pull the bone in or you can smash the joints with a hammer to help.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

When I was researching meat grinders I wanted one with stainless steel blades, as they have antibacterial properties and don't rust like ordinary steel blades do. Not all the grinders have stainless steel blades, even some of the expensive ones.

The grinder I chose does have them, and is a very good price. I have been very pleased with its performance, it minces meat well and grinds bone into tiny pieces effortlessly.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181148926508?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

chillminx said:


> When I was researching meat grinders I wanted one with stainless steel blades, as they have antibacterial properties and don't rust like ordinary steel blades do. Not all the grinders have stainless steel blades,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181148926508?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


That really is a good price and the stainless steel is definitely an advantage I would even look to change my kenwood for one of these.


----------



## Woody118 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi Chillminx, do you still have the same machine? If so what brand/model was it?


----------



## jackalope (Jan 20, 2021)

Kenwood's are really great, not to say fantastic. As for the model Cookieandme mentioned, that's a slightly nicer version of what I've got (I can't check the serial number at the moment, so I'll add it later). But it's really easy to operate and clean: perfect for both grinding sausages and preparing meals for our cats.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Woody118 said:


> Hi Chillminx, do you still have the same machine? If so what brand/model was it?


It was an Andrew James model which has since been discontinued. There are similar models on ebay though, with stainless steel blades.


----------

